# my stihl 028wb cutting



## racerbizoehm (Dec 1, 2007)

oops posted it twice 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R90-TPmyF8


----------



## RDT (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Mike Van (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey, I've got one just like it - Yours cuts faster though - Whats all that white stuff?


----------



## racerbizoehm (Dec 6, 2007)

could be that stout chain on there, or just rotton wood, and the white stuff that just came out of the sky


----------



## Treetom (Dec 6, 2007)

*Huh?*

Husky 350 blows it away.


----------

